# Touring on a tcr c 1



## bjunsveltie (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone ever tour with a trailer on a Tcr C-1 ?? any advice? Any frame damage?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

C'mon man........TCRs are build for speed.


----------



## bjunsveltie (Aug 31, 2005)

*I know I know*



Italianrider76 said:


> C'mon man........TCRs are build for speed.


I know. I feel like a yutz even contemplating this, but the touring bike is half as comfortable at 60+ hard miles and way heavier. TCR loves to hammer the miles out - my logic is sound, but I agree that there is something that is just wrong about it. Like a thoroughbred hooked to a pull cart.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

bjunsveltie said:


> I know. I feel like a yutz even contemplating this, but the touring bike is half as comfortable at 60+ hard miles and way heavier. TCR loves to hammer the miles out - my logic is sound, but I agree that there is something that is just wrong about it. Like a thoroughbred hooked to a pull cart.


 The TDF riders use similar setups for 2000+ miles, but they've got support vehicles and chiropractors. 

Realistically, I doubt you'll get panniers on it easily, but if you put a more upright stem on it and a comfort saddle you might get away with it.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I would be a little concerned about the stresses the trailer places on the attachment points of the bike. I have a friend who cracked a carbon seat stay while trailering his kid behind a Madone. Be sure to check with Giant and the Trailer manufacturer before hooking up to carbon.


----------

